# In and Out Burgers?



## suzanne

Friends say we have to try this place for burgers while in Vegas. Where is one located near the Flamingo and are they really that good to go out of our way to find it?

Suzanne


----------



## mshatty

suzanne said:


> Friends say we have to try this place for burgers while in Vegas. Where is one located near the Flamingo and are they really that good to go out of our way to find it?
> 
> Suzanne



Taste is always personal.  The In & Out is just on the west side of I-15 on Flamingo, not very far from downtown.


----------



## vacationtime1

It's fast food, but good fast food.  Our teenagers love the place.


----------



## california-bighorn

I like the In-N-Out burgers, in fact I'm meeting someone there for lunch today.  More of a nostalgia thing in my opinion.  Not quite a "Cheeseburger in Paradise" but the price is right and burgers and fries are good.  They were one of the first to cook the fries in a more healthy oil.  These people really know how to run a business.


----------



## Karen G

suzanne said:


> Friends say we have to try this place for burgers while in Vegas. Where is one located near the Flamingo and are they really that good to go out of our way to find it?
> 
> Suzanne


The address of the closest one to that location is 4888 Dean Martin Dr., Las Vegas, NV 89103.  It is just north of Tropicana and west of the I-15 on Dean Martin Drive.  Yes, they are that good!

Probably the quickest way for you to get there would be to take Flamingo west, get on the I-15 going south, get off on Tropicana going west, turn right on Dean Martin. You'll see the sign from the freeway.


----------



## MULTIZ321

suzanne said:


> Friends say we have to try this place for burgers while in Vegas. Where is one located near the Flamingo and are they really that good to go out of our way to find it?
> 
> Suzanne



Suzanne,

See this previous Tug thread about In and Out Burgers


Richard


----------



## siesta

they are good, but not THAT good to drive.  I actually prefer steak and shake, which is in South Point Casino. 

If you do go to In & out, look up there secret menu before you go. I love mine "animal style"


----------



## Fern Modena

Yes, they are really that good.  You might want to go to their website first if you have access, and not go to the one on/near Flamingo (actually on Dean Martin), because it has huge lines of tourists.  The lines move fast, but still... There is one near UNLV on Maryland Pkwy and one on Sahara which are not too far away.

Everything is fresh there, nothing frozen, and they do all their own prep.  French fries arrive as potatoes, and are peeled and sliced one at a time by employees (they use a "rotato"-type peeler, and then put the potato head first in a french fry slicer and push downm, one at a time).  They hand leaf lettuce, slice the onions, etc.

If you like french fries crispy on the outside, order them "well done," or you will be disappointed.  Well done fries are wonderful, and you generally only need one order for two people, cause they load them up.  

Want something different and like mustard?  Order your burger "animal style."  Google "In and Out secret menu" for more off menu choices, which are normal prices.

The menu is limited, but if you are in the mood for what they have, they are the best at it.

I'm getting hungry for one now, and it isn't even open yet...

Fern


----------



## sun starved Gayle

*Burgerville in the Pacific Northwest*

I think In and Out is very good also, but no place in Washington and Oregon to obtain.

Our "go to" destination here is Burgerville. http://burgerville.com/
They are located around the I-5 corridor from Salem, Oregon north to Centralia, Washington.

From "The Splendid Table" on NPR quoting Jane and Micheal Stern:


"When their travels take them to the Pacific Northwest, the Sterns love to stop at Burgerville. With 39 outlets in and around the Portland, Oregon and Vancouver, Washington area there's always one not far away.

"The burgers are great, of course, but Chef George Brown make a huge effort to serve regional Northwest foods when they are in season. Hazelnut-Chocolate Milkshakes, Marion berries, Rogue River Blue Cheese on the burgers, and Walla Walla onion rings join the usual fare in a standard fast-food setting, at fast-food prices."


----------



## Karen G

Here is the  secret menu with pictures.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Karen G said:


> Here is the  secret menu with pictures.



I like the story of the 20x20.


----------



## timeos2

Fern Introduced us to In-N-Out and we've been fans ever since! Our first stop wherever they are and we visit.  Don't miss it. (and I agree on the well done fries too)


----------



## ricoba

Here in Los Angeles, they are everywhere and they are good as everyone noted.

BUT, to tell the truth, I now actually prefer Five Guys.  We have one down the road from us in Carson, CA and there is a brand new one in Henderson, NV.

So, why not try both when you are Vegas and see which one you like.  Both are very good.


----------



## billymach4

*In in Out is great!*

When I visit the west coast now I make sure to visit the In in Out!

When in Phoenix I also visited this place. 

This is a real burger joint. Albeit with specific Theme

http://www.heartattackgrill.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_Attack_Grill


----------



## suzanne

Thanks all, we will have to try it. They all sound good, especially the animal. 

Suzanne


----------



## ricoba

suzanne said:


> Thanks all, we will have to try it. They all sound good, especially the animal.
> 
> Suzanne



You'll sound just like a Californian if you order a "Double Double Animal Style"


----------



## timeos2

There is an interesting book written about this unique chain. Worth a read.


----------



## Luanne

I'm sure I've told this story before, but here it goes again.  When my second dd was in 2nd grade one of their field trips was to In n Out.  I think we had more parent driver volunteers for that trip than for any other.    We were given a behind the scenes tour (very impressive) and then we were allowed to order whatever we wanted.........free.  It wasn't too bad eating lunch at 10:00 a.m. :hysterical:


----------



## Dori

The animal-style burger looks good. Are there are franchises near the Grandview? We will be there in three weeks.  We have friends coming with us, and their brother-in-law runs a chip truck in New Brunswick, so I know they will be interested in the well-done fresh-cut fries.

Dori


----------



## timeos2

Dori said:


> The animal-style burger looks good. Are there are franchises near the Grandview? We will be there in three weeks.  We have friends coming with us, and their brother-in-law runs a chip truck in New Brunswick, so I know they will be interested in the well-done fresh-cut fries.
> 
> Dori



There are no franchises ANYWHERE as the company is privately held (and has no debt). If there is one open it is company owned. Period. It is a big part of their culture.


----------



## Karen G

Dori said:


> Are there are franchises near the Grandview?


The closest one to Grandview is located at 9240 S. Eastern Ave. and it's about 3.83 miles away. From the Grandview, turn left on LV Blvd., right on Silverado, left on Eastern.

There is also a Steak 'n Shake right in the Southpoint Casino next door to the Grandview, and I've heard good reports on their food. I've only had their chocolate shake but I want to try their burgers.

The new Five Guys Burger & Fries is also on Eastern at 10271 S. Eastern Ave., Suite 101. You would turn right on Eastern if you take Silverado.

You can try all three and then let us know which you like best!

P.S. I don't care for animal style that much. I like the regular single patty cheesburger best.


----------



## LynnW

We stopped last week on our way home from California at the one on Tropicana  for lunch and it was really busy. I glad I remembered Fern's advice to order the fries well done. It was good as usual. I like Five Guys as well but we have those in Calgary so we can go anytime.

Lynn


----------



## Rent_Share

Dori said:


> their brother-in-law runs a chip truck in New Brunswick, so I know they will be interested in the well-done fresh-cut fries.
> 
> Dori


 

DudeTTE  they're fries  CHIPS come in bags, let go of your limey talk LOL


----------



## dougp26364

In the end, like every other burger joint, they're just a burger. I once stood in line for a In and Out burger because everyone raved about them. It's just a burger. Sure it's a good burger but, in the end, it's just a hamburger. It's not the holy grail or anything worth standing in line over or driving more than a couple of blocks to get IMHO. 

All I can figure is that people have forgotten how to prepare a hamburger at home. In and Out are flat patties, cooked until they've been killed twice put on a butter toasted bun and served with fresh cut french fries. To me, that's no big whopee de do. If I want a piece of dead cow that's been killed twice, I can get that almost anywhere. Well done burgers all taste the same as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Dori

Thanks! We'll try the "FRIES", well done of course. We always stop at Steak and Shake when we are in Florida, so we know what that is like. DH loves their chocolate malted milshakes. We'll try to stop at the In and Out next month. Thanks for the directions, Karen.

Dori


----------



## Rent_Share

dougp26364 said:


> In the end, like every other burger joint, they're just a burger. I once stood in line for a In and Out burger because everyone raved about them. It's just a burger. Sure it's a good burger but, in the end, it's just a hamburger. It's not the holy grail or anything worth standing in line over or driving more than a couple of blocks to get IMHO.
> 
> .


 
Its a chain . . . .

Wth a single family as owners

Pay there help better wages and get better help

Fresh meat, won't open a restaurant that can't be served daily from their commisary

Fresh Potatoes on site

Fresh Lettuce and tomatoes

Made to order


That being said itls actually been timed as the slowest fast food . .

That's what a hamburgers all about


----------



## timeos2

dougp26364 said:


> In the end, like every other burger joint, they're just a burger. I once stood in line for a In and Out burger because everyone raved about them. It's just a burger. Sure it's a good burger but, in the end, it's just a hamburger. It's not the holy grail or anything worth standing in line over or driving more than a couple of blocks to get IMHO.



The same can be said about any food. A steak is a steak be it from the grossly overrated Ruth Chris's or the almost always outstanding Del Frisco's or Charley's.  With enough effort and care, and careful purchase of the meat, it can be done at home on an appropriate grill. But the total experience of the meal and accompanying sides makes the trip and cost of Charley's worth it. 

Same with In-N-Out. The consistency, the sides, the options of the "secret menu" and special sauce make it one of a kind. In this case not expensive - quite the reverse - but an experience in fun dining that places like Disney try to recreate - at inflated prices - and fail miserably. They do that because people want that old time service and quality but in Disney's case they are the exact opposite.  Places like In-N-Out are truly unique establishments that have built a cult following that appreciates the difference from a mass produced, frozen production line meant to maximize output at the expense of any real flavor vs a home made, quality controlled simple burger done as it was meant to be.  

It is not a culinary breakthrough but a simple idea from mid-century 1900's that got lost by most eateries. Worth the trip if just to recall (or learn) how they did it "back then".  If all you want is a house burger hop on over to Ralph's, get some ground beef or ground round, buy a package of manufactured buns and maybe a premade bag of salad and toss it on the grill most timeshares offer. I prefer a great home made burger on a fresh made bun with incredible fries and maybe a shake for under $10 any day. YMMV.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

re the fresh fries ....

When I was a sophomore in high school I worked at  a McDonalds restaurant in Bloomington, Minnesota (the one on 79th and Nicollet, just south of I-494).

That restaurant was one of the first that McDonalds opened in the midwest.  It was originally a walk up window place with the arches over the shop - no indoor seating.  The sign out front said "Millions Served".  Nicollet was a two-lane read and I-494 hadn't been built yet.

By the time I was hired they had added a covered seating area on the front and two sides. It was all white tile, and unheated.  The sign out front now said "More than 100 Million Served". Then it was 200 Million. Then 300 Million.  Ultimately it became just "Billions Served".

********

At that time McDonalds still made french fries from scratch.  There was a full time work crew, that worked Monday - Friday, showing up about 10 am to open the restaurant and serve the lunch crowd.  That crew stayed around until about seven in the evening after dinner rush. In the afternoon that crew prepared french fries from whole potatoes.  They would peel and inspect potatoes, run them through a slicing machine, blanch the fries, and then rack them in the back of the store for later cooking. 

At that time McDonalds french fries were as good as you could get anywhere.  People would go to McDonalds just to get french fries, because they were so good and the price couldn't be beat.  

About three months after I quit, the store switched to frozen french fries.  The drop in quality was immediately noticeable.  In my circle, when we wanted french fries we no longer went to McDonalds, and in our minds McDonalds was now just another burger joint - which they remain to this day.

******

When I get the "Inn-N-Out urge" (remember when Inn-N-Out gave out bumper stickers and people would remove the "B" and "r"?) I am reminded of what McDonalds french fries used to be.


----------



## dougp26364

timeos2 said:


> *The same can be said about any food. A steak is a steak *be it from the grossly overrated Ruth Chris's or the almost always outstanding Del Frisco's or Charley's.  With enough effort and care, and careful purchase of the meat, it can be done at home on an appropriate grill. But the total experience of the meal and accompanying sides makes the trip and cost of Charley's worth it.
> 
> Same with In-N-Out. The consistency, the sides, the options of the "secret menu" and special sauce make it one of a kind. In this case not expensive - quite the reverse - but an experience in fun dining that places like Disney try to recreate - at inflated prices - and fail miserably. They do that because people want that old time service and quality but in Disney's case they are the exact opposite.  Places like In-N-Out are truly unique establishments that have built a cult following that appreciates the difference from a mass produced, frozen production line meant to maximize output at the expense of any real flavor vs a home made, quality controlled simple burger done as it was meant to be.
> 
> It is not a culinary breakthrough but a simple idea from mid-century 1900's that got lost by most eateries. Worth the trip if just to recall (or learn) how they did it "back then".  If all you want is a house burger hop on over to Ralph's, get some ground beef or ground round, buy a package of manufactured buns and maybe a premade bag of salad and toss it on the grill most timeshares offer. I prefer a great home made burger on a fresh made bun with incredible fries and maybe a shake for under $10 any day. YMMV.



I wasn't aware that there were different grades ground meat. Sorry, there is a vast difference between Ryan's steak house and Ruth's Chris steak house. One is a low grade tough piece of meat while the other is a choice cut of beef. Of course, if you cook both until it's as tough as leather, you won't know the difference. One well done, over cooked piece of steak is probably about the same as the other. Tough as shoe leather and tasteless. 

A ground hamburger patty cooked until it is over, like it is at In and Out, isn't much better than any other overcooked gound meat patty. Even if you chose ground filet mignon, if you over cook it, you cook all the flavor out of it. In and Out suffers the same fate as most other burger joints. They kill the cow twice. 

Now if all you're talking about is the experience of the place, I guess one might find the trip worth it. But the fawn over how great the burger is just bewilders me. It's just a hamburger on a butter toasted bun and not worth the extra effort IMHO. Sure if you're driving by one it's not a bad choice. But it's just nothing to write home about.


----------



## ajlm33

*In-N-Out, That's what a hamburger's all about.....*



dougp26364 said:


> It's not the holy grail or anything worth standing in line over or driving more than a couple of blocks to get IMHO.



INFIDEL !!!  

I grew up and still live only a couple of miles from the birthplace of the Double-Double (Baldwin Park, CA). NOTHING beats an In-N-Out burger, especially one with grilled onions. Also, don't forget the fries and a chocolate shake ! In fact, my wife and I have celebrated our wedding anniversary each year, all 32 of them, with a In-N-Out combo by candlelight. So yes, they are that good....:whoopie:


----------



## timeos2

dougp26364 said:


> I wasn't aware that there were different grades ground meat. Sorry, there is a vast difference between Ryan's steak house and Ruth's Chris steak house. One is a low grade tough piece of meat while the other is a choice cut of beef. Of course, if you cook both until it's as tough as leather, you won't know the difference. One well done, over cooked piece of steak is probably about the same as the other. Tough as shoe leather and tasteless. h.



Of course there is a monster difference in flavor and texture between a prime and choice grade beef.  Thats why people who say "Golden Corral" as an example has a great steak really need to add for the price and grade.  It simply isn't in the same class as a true steakhouse with aged, highly graded beef. 

We make what we call steak burgers at home - and since we have our own sirloin ground twice for them they are in fact STEAK burgers.  Done medium rare on a fresh buttered roll with a touch of steak sauce they are tough to beat.  Yet a good In-N-Out comes darn close.  and comes with the experience.  We gladly stop and in fact may go out of our way to enjoy a good In-N-Out when we're in an area that has them.  Well worth the time & effort.  Even if it is just a great burger...

Now wasting time and money on frozen, reheated McDonalds or Burger King or even Wendy's (which have gone WAY down in quality over the years) or looking for the true taste/experience at a mock up like a theme park is a total waste of time, effort and money - you're far better off doing your own at the resort or in your kitchen.  At that level I couldn't agree with you more - avoid them! But not In-N-Out.  It really is a different way to go. Sorry you don't enjoy it but we won't miss you giving up your space in the usually present line.  Might get ours a minute or two sooner if you're not ordering ahead of us!


----------



## Karen G

timeos2 said:


> Sorry you don't enjoy it but we won't miss you giving up your space in the usually present line.  Might get ours a minute or two sooner if you're not ordering ahead of us!


That's my sentiment exactly!


----------



## Rose Pink

Poor, Doug.  Getting flamed for not fully admiring an In-N-Out burger creation.  For what it's worth, I do understand his sentiments.  It is just a (good) burger but I get a secret thrill walking up to the counter and saying, "make it animal style."  

My first experience with In-N-Out was about 20 years ago (give or take).  We had taken the children to Disneyland (I believe).  Being hungry and tired we saw a burger joint and went through the drive-thru lane--it's just easier that way with tired kids and a long car ride to get back home.  So, we were (somewhere) in southern California and I expected the usual burger fare.  And maybe that's what we got.  I don't remember exactly.  I do seem to remember it tasted good.  What I *do* remember is William, the man on the other side of the drive-in window.  He actually seemed to _want_ to wait on us and treated us like _real_ human beings not just another car with another order.  He had a refreshing and warm smile.  I was so impressed just by his attitude that I decided I ought to write his manager a note telling him what a great employee he had in William.  I don't remember if I ever wrote that note all those many years ago.  I hope I did, but if I didn't  .  . .

Here's to you, William, you made a difference and it has long been remembered.  I still go to In-N-Out from time to time.  Sometimes I get a really good meal but more often it seems I just wait in line to order and then wait for a table to clear so I can sit down.  Maybe I should stick with the drive-thru.  Who knows, maybe I'll meet another William.


----------



## M&JJ

*What about Fat Burger?*

Whenver we go to Vegas, my wife and I always have a run to the Fat Burger.  Its location close to Polo Towers where we own is great and we love their food.  Having been to both In and Out as well as Fat Burger, IMO Fat Burger is just as good.


----------



## timeos2

M&JJ said:


> Whenver we go to Vegas, my wife and I always have a run to the Fat Burger.  Its location close to Polo Towers where we own is great and we love their food.  Having been to both In and Out as well as Fat Burger, IMO Fat Burger is just as good.



We tried it once sand found it extremely unexceptional. No comparison to INO. Much like Fuddruckers vs Red Robin - a big price, semi-well known name but the food was standard to poor fare at best. Red Robin gets big $$$ for burgers but they are very good. Fuddruckers gets about the same price but doesn't come close in quality or taste. We would not go back to Fat Burger or Fuddruckers. We like Red Robin & In-N-Out very much and search them out for a stop when nearby.


----------



## Fern Modena

Amen!  Hoc always talked up Fatburger, so I finally had one, and it didn't do much for me.  Now mind, before I moved here, I wasn't that big on burgers other than In and Out.  But living here, every tavern has multiple burgers on their menu, usually pretty darn good.  And quite often with house made chips.  Village pub even has sweet potato tater tots with cinnamon on them!

Fern


----------



## BevL

NOt sure about In and Out, but it amazes me how you can order burgers in The States cooked to order.  When I'm asked I always say, "So I don't get E coli."  

But that being said, we will have to try it when we're in Vegas in three weeks.  We'll have our well-done burgers to see what all the hoopla is about.


----------



## Icc5

*My experience with In and OUt*

Burger was OK and I mean just OK.
Could not stand their fries.
Chocolate milk shake was substandard.
Of course, just my taste though my wife felt the same.
Bart


----------



## Fern Modena

Of course you couldn't stand the fries.  I couldn't stand the "regular" version of their fries, either.  You need to pay attention, the regular fries are the pits.  You gotta order them "well done." Then they are sensational.

Fern



Icc5 said:


> Burger was OK and I mean just OK.
> Could not stand their fries.
> Chocolate milk shake was substandard.
> Of course, just my taste though my wife felt the same.
> Bart


----------



## LLW

Fern Modena said:


> Of course you couldn't stand the fries.  I couldn't stand the "regular" version of their fries, either.  You need to pay attention, the regular fries are the pits.  You gotta order them "well done." Then they are sensational.
> 
> Fern



After having read about "fries well done" here, last night when I was at Red Robin, I asked the waiter if I could have the fries well done (normally I order coleslaw instead). He said, absolutely, no problem. 

They came the regular Red Robin way, slightly undercooked.   They were good with the honey mustard dressing that I requested   , but I would much rather have tried them "well done." 

We don't have an "In & Out" in the Seattle area. :annoyed:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LLW said:


> We don't have an "In & Out" in the Seattle area. :annoyed:


But we do have a Counter - this is now my kids favorite burger place.  I had a bison burger last Sunday.  With both sweet potato fries and regular fries.

The kids still go to Burgerville for shakes, though.


----------



## ricoba

Are there still Dick's Drive In's in Seattle?


----------



## Stressy

Icc5 said:


> Burger was OK and I mean just OK.
> Could not stand their fries.
> *Chocolate milk shake was substandard.*
> Of course, just my taste though my wife felt the same.
> Bart



Order the secret menu neapolitan shake :whoopie: YUM


----------



## LLW

ricoba said:


> Are there still Dick's Drive In's in Seattle?



Yes. But Dick's burgers has never done anything for me.


----------



## LLW

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But we do have a Counter - this is now my kids favorite burger place.  I had a bison burger last Sunday.  With both sweet potato fries and regular fries.
> 
> The kids still go to Burgerville for shakes, though.



Wow, what a menu! We may have to make a special trip over to Ballard.


----------



## ricoba

LLW said:


> Yes. But Dick's burgers has never done anything for me.



When Steve, brought up the Counter, I remembered Dick's. 

I don't remember the food at Dick's, but I do remember it has been around for a long long time. 

I was just curious if it was still around.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

LLW said:


> Wow, what a menu! We may have to make a special trip over to Ballard.


  It's in the same building as the Ballard Trader Joe's.  So you can use combining trips as an added justification.


----------



## ricoba

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's in the same building as the Ballard Trader Joe's.  So you can use combining trips as an added justification.



Steve, is Ballard your closest TJ's?

If so, you have to be dang loyal to TJ's to go all the way from Belly View to Ballard.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

ricoba said:


> Steve, is Ballard your closest TJ's?
> 
> If so, you have to be dang loyal to TJ's to go all the way from Belly View to Ballard.


I'm about equidistant from the TJ's  in Overlake (near M$ headquarters) and Issaquah.  Neither of those, though, is really that convenient for us - which is probably a good thing.


----------



## LLW

ricoba said:


> When Steve, brought up the Counter, I remembered Dick's.
> 
> I don't remember the food at Dick's, but I do remember it has been around for a long long time.
> 
> I was just curious if it was still around.



Dick's does have quite a following.


----------



## LLW

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm about equidistant from the TJ's  in Overlake (near M$ headquarters) and Issaquah.  Neither of those, though, is really that convenient for us - which is probably a good thing.



I am only about 10 minutes from Overlake. So, no excuse to go to Ballard except for Counter's.  But I will have to go to In & Out when we go to Las Vegas in May.


----------



## Kona Lovers

We have two In-N-Outs and the great thing is it doesn't matter which one you choose, the quality is the same all the time throughout the company.  Therefore, they're at the top of my preference list of regularly purchased burgers.
OT:
Since others are talking about other great burger places, I'll offer my personal "world's greatest burgers" from our travels and experiences:

Number 1:  Bubba's Burgers, Kauai
Number 2:  Sylvester's, Los Osos, CA
Number 3:  Bollweevil's, San Diego

Other's favorites?

Marty


----------



## ricoba

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm about equidistant from the TJ's  in Overlake (near M$ headquarters) and Issaquah.  Neither of those, though, is really that convenient for us - which is probably a good thing.



As you know, TJ's & In&Out are everywhere here in LA, I guess that's why discussions about either one, doesn't hold my attention. 

But, we do go to Trader Joe's (just went today for example) far more than we ever go to In & Out, which I think is probably the healthier and better choice!


----------



## dougp26364

Rose Pink said:


> Poor, Doug.  Getting flamed for not fully admiring an In-N-Out burger creation.  For what it's worth, I do understand his sentiments.  It is just a (good) burger but I get a secret thrill walking up to the counter and saying, "make it animal style."



Oh don't worry about me. I'm use to this every time someone begins to go nuts over an In-N-Out burger.

I'm not certain I ever said I didn't like them. They're a good burger and I wouldn't necessarily turn one down. I also won't go out of my way to get one and, I'm don't feel the need to stand in a long line if there are other lunch/dinner options around. 

IMHO it's just another over cooked piece of dead cow on a bun. It's a fine place to stop if you're not going to far out of your way. For me, after having tried one, I'm not even going out of my way. Perhaps if it's on my way, maybe. I'm just not going to do back flips over a hamburger that's been cooked until it's dead twice. 

Then again, I DO stop at Starbucks every day and it's just another cup of coffee.


----------



## dougp26364

timeos2 said:


> We tried it once sand found it extremely unexceptional. No comparison to INO. Much like Fuddruckers vs Red Robin - a big price, semi-well known name but the food was standard to poor fare at best. Red Robin gets big $$$ for burgers but they are very good. Fuddruckers gets about the same price but doesn't come close in quality or taste. We would not go back to Fat Burger or Fuddruckers. We like Red Robin & In-N-Out very much and search them out for a stop when nearby.



Now I do like Red Robin but, it's a bit of a bigger burger and, it doesn't have to be over cooked and well done. Plus, there's a variety of ways one can have them prepared. I have been known to go out of my way if I'm really wanting a burger if there's a Red Robin close by but, I don't go that far out of my way.


----------



## dougp26364

BevL said:


> NOt sure about In and Out, but it amazes me how you can order burgers in The States cooked to order.  When I'm asked I always say, "So I don't get E coli."
> 
> But that being said, we will have to try it when we're in Vegas in three weeks.  We'll have our well-done burgers to see what all the hoopla is about.



E-coli is a risk you take but, you're also taking that risk when you eat lettuce or other vegatables. Lettuce is possibly the most difficult to wash and can harbor a good selection of bacteria.

My bet is you don't ever request a salad be prepared well done.


----------



## lv_maui

I do not think anyone has mentioned Five Brothers hamburger sites.  I first saw them in Palm Springs, but now I see a couple coming into North County San Diego.




Kona Lovers said:


> We have two In-N-Outs and the great thing is it doesn't matter which one you choose, the quality is the same all the time throughout the company.  Therefore, they're at the top of my preference list of regularly purchased burgers.
> OT:
> Since others are talking about other great burger places, I'll offer my personal "world's greatest burgers" from our travels and experiences:
> 
> Number 1:  Bubba's Burgers, Kauai
> Number 2:  Sylvester's, Los Osos, CA
> Number 3:  Bollweevil's, San Diego
> 
> Other's favorites?
> 
> Marty


----------



## dougp26364

lv_maui said:


> I do not think anyone has mentioned Five Brothers hamburger sites.  I first saw them in Palm Springs, but now I see a couple coming into North County San Diego.



We have a Five Brothers a couple of blocks from the house. A lot of my friends & coworkers rave about, so, I stopped in. Much like my opinion of In-N -burger, they're just another over cooked burger. Sure they're better than places like McDonalds & Burger King but, it's just another burger joint.


----------



## PigsDad

Another place not mentioned is SmashBurger.  A couple of years ago, both SmashBurger and Five Guys opened up near my work, about a block apart.  Personally, I prefer SmashBurger over Five Guys or In-n-Out (although Five Guys' fries are better).

They have a Colorado burger that is fantastic, topped with melted cheddar and fresh-cut chili peppers.  Yum!  They also serve shakes and malts made w/ Häagen-Dazs ice cream.  And these are the kind mixed fresh (where you get the "extra" in the mixing cup), not dispensed from some big machine.  That blows shakes from the other places out of the water, IMO.

The only downside is that SmashBurger is probably 50% more expensive than the other places.

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

My family in the Midwest loves Culver's Butterburgers.  I haven't tried them - it sounds too artery-clogging to me.


----------



## Passepartout

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My family in the Midwest loves Culver's Butterburgers.  I haven't tried them - it sounds too artery-clogging to me.



We've been going back to Wisconsin dealing with DW's aging dad. There's a Culver's there, complete with sweet potato fries, butterburgers (just a buttered toasted bun) and best of all, $1.00 sundaes on Sunday.

I'm a little surprised through all this burger talk, that no one has dredged out my favorites- the Mom 'n' Pop, Greek, family owned char-broiled burger and gyro and pastrami places. They are all over and by my meager experience uniformly tasty.

Still wishing for Trader Joe's or In-and -Out, but with a Five Guys. We're getting there.

Jim Ricks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Passepartout said:


> We've been going back to Wisconsin dealing with DW's aging dad. There's a Culver's there, complete with sweet potato fries, butterburgers (just a buttered toasted bun) and best of all, $1.00 sundaes on Sunday.
> 
> I'm a little surprised through all this burger talk, that no one has dredged out my favorites- the Mom 'n' Pop, Greek, family owned char-broiled burger and gyro and pastrami places. They are all over and by my meager experience uniformly tasty.
> 
> Still wishing for Trader Joe's or In-and -Out, but with a Five Guys. We're getting there.
> 
> Jim Ricks


can't beat southern Idaho for a Lime Rickey, though.  And jalapeño jelly.


----------



## dougp26364

PigsDad said:


> Another place not mentioned is SmashBurger.  A couple of years ago, both SmashBurger and Five Guys opened up near my work, about a block apart.  Personally, I prefer SmashBurger over Five Guys or In-n-Out (although Five Guys' fries are better).
> 
> They have a Colorado burger that is fantastic, topped with melted cheddar and fresh-cut chili peppers.  Yum!  They also serve shakes and malts made w/ Häagen-Dazs ice cream.  And these are the kind mixed fresh (where you get the "extra" in the mixing cup), not dispensed from some big machine.  That blows shakes from the other places out of the water, IMO.
> 
> The only downside is that SmashBurger is probably 50% more expensive than the other places.
> 
> Kurt



Smashburger isn't bad. We went to the local one here several times until the service went downhill. The last time I had to argue with the guy at the counter over my order was the last time we've been in there.

Like most any other fast food, or almost fast food burger joint. It's not something I'd recommend anyone go out of their way to find. If you're in the neighborhood, sure, why not. But to actively seek one out, then drive out of the way to get to it, I don't think so.


----------



## Rose Pink

Passepartout said:


> I'm a little surprised through all this burger talk, that no one has dredged out my favorites- the Mom 'n' Pop, Greek, family owned char-broiled burger and gyro and pastrami places. They are all over and by my meager experience uniformly tasty.


With all this talk of In-n-Out, I got a craving for one.  DH does not like them, however, and so we went to *his* favorite burger joint, Hires Big H, which does nothing for me.  I ate half my burger and that was it.  The onion rings were good, however.


----------



## Rose Pink

*Two Words . . .*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> can't beat southern Idaho for a Lime Rickey, though. And jalapeño jelly.


 . . . Fry Sauce. :whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout

Rose Pink said:


> . . . Fry Sauce. :whoopie:



Oh man, did ya have to tell 'em? Now everybody will know. The A&W down the street in the gas station sells it by the pint. Honest.  Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Passepartout said:


> Oh man, did ya have to tell 'em? Now everybody will know. The A&W down the street in the gas station sells it by the pint. Honest.  Jim


Not really a fan of fry sauce.  But the sweet potato fries at The Counter (mentioned upthread) come with fry sauce.  And you can ask for fry sauce with the regular fries or with onion rings as well.

I do recall about 15 years ago when the seniors at McCall High School did a class trip to the SF Bay area.  A reporter from the Idaho Falls newspaper went along.  There was an interesting time when they ordered food at McDonald's, and asked for fry sauce.  The clerk had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## dougp26364

Rose Pink said:


> With all this talk of In-n-Out, I got a craving for one.  DH does not like them, however, and so we went to *his* favorite burger joint, Hires Big H, which does nothing for me.  I ate half my burger and that was it.  The onion rings were good, however.



Around here, we go where the wife prefers to go. I'd rather her listen to me complain that me listen to her complain.


----------



## MuranoJo

*Fry Sauce*

Our quick fix when they don't offer it is to mix ketchup with mayo.  Not quite the same.

We tried 5 Brothers and it was good, the fries were good but too many, and I walked out thinking I wouldn't need moisturizer lotion for another month.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

muranojo said:


> Our quick fix when they don't offer it is to mix ketchup with mayo.  Not quite the same.



I think ketchup and mayo is what McDonalds fry sauce is - maybe they add in some of the Big Mac sauce.


----------



## itradehilton

DS loves In and Out Burger, I even got the app for my i-touch that maps all the locations .


----------



## LAX Mom

Smashburger for lunch today!
Hadn't been there for months but this thread got me in the mood for a good burger. Then DH & I both ordered chicken once we were there. I'd never tried their chicken sandwich & it was really good.


----------



## gwenco

*Over rated!*

My hubby and I "dined" there (the one off of Tropicana) after a Calfornia transplanted co-worker was bragging them up. Needless to say, we were disappointed as we expected a Five Guys/Smashburger experience. The only cool thing about In and Out are the white uniforms and the "clean" appearance.  Don't go out of your way but again, it's personal preference.


----------



## John Cummings

We have been eating at In-N-Out all over California for many years. It is our favorite fast food cheeseburger. We have an In-N-Out just 5 minutes from our home. However, I would not go far out of my way to eat there. It is still a fast food burger.

If I were the OP, and wanted a great burger, I would eat a Kobe burger at the "Cheeseburger Las Vegas" located at the Miracle Mile of shops in the Planet Hollywood. It is a full service restaurant with a full menu and not a fast food place. It is a small Hawaiian chain that we ate at when we were in Waikiki last year. We then ate at the Las Vegas one on our last visit. Make sure you get the Kobe burger as it is a much better quality of beef. Their fries are excellent as well. We ate at "Cheeseburger Waikiki" 6 times last week when we were in Hawaii.

http://www.cheeseburgerland.com/Cheeseburgerland/Las_Vegas.html

Another place with a great burger is Portillo's which is a chain based in Illinois but they have 2 locations in California. We have eaten at the Moreno Valley, CA location. their burgers are great and very reasonable. They have many other items as well. Definitely worth going out of your way for.

http://www.portillos.com/portillos/


----------



## rachel1998

*Five Guys*

Being a transplanted So. Californian I miss my In and Out. Five guys is the next best thing. Ilove the fries.


----------



## MustangGuy

You will not be dissappointed.
Have visited Ca. and Az. locations.


----------



## MustangGuy

Steak and Shake is awesome-in Fla. this week.


----------



## jancpa

They opened up a Steak and Shake in the South Point Casino in Las Vegas.  Great food at reasonable prices.  The wait is usually an hour at prime meal times.  You can order take out off the regular menu and eat at the Sports book without any problem.


----------



## Rent_Share

mshatty said:


> Taste is always personal. The In & Out is just on the west side of I-15 on Flamingo, not very far from downtown.


 
I would say not far from the strip, which isn't downtown


----------



## jlp879

Just skip this request.  It's marginally better than a McDonald's Big Mac burger.  What's the big deal? A burger with soggy fries.  Enjoy your vacation as planned and if you happen upon an In and Out Burger joint then try it out.  Otherwise, proceed with your usually scheduled vacation plans.  It's rather ordinary and you'll live without it.


----------



## Fern Modena

Janice, 
That's why you order well done fries.  Well done, they can't be beat.  Normal ones are gross.

Fern


----------



## Dori

We are going to try them out next week when we are in Vegas!  

Dori


----------



## Fredm

With all this talk about burgers, let's not forget the famous Big Kahuna Burger. 

Those who object to profanity may want to pass.


----------



## Fredm

Karen,

Sorry if I violated TUG posting rules.
The link you deleted was just the hamburger scene clip from the movie "Pulp Fiction".

The profanity I cautioned about was no more severe than that used by Donald Trump, and broadcast on the news channels.
Nonetheless, I am sensitive to others. That is why I cautioned about it for those offended by such language.

Again. sorry.


----------



## Karen G

Fredm said:


> The profanity I cautioned about was no more severe than that used by Donald Trump, and broadcast on the news channels.


 I found it offensive and that's why I removed it. People are free to search for profanity and offensive language on the internet all they want, but TUG is no place to provide them links to it.


----------



## Rose Pink

*In-N-Out in Texas*

I heard a news report on NPR this morning that Texas has its first In-N-Out.  The line was two miles long and one woman was reported to be in tears as she ate her burger.  

All this talk of In-N-Out has made me hungry for one so I stopped by today and had a burger with grilled onions, a coke, and extra crispy fries.  Yum!


----------



## JanT

Ok, now that's just CRAZY!!!  Crying as she ate her burger?  I sure as heck hope it was the onions because In and Out isn't so great anyone should cry about them.  Don't get me wrong, they're good burgers but crying???  

I like I&O well enough but I'm sure as heck not going out of my way to get one.  Their fries are so so.  Not my style, I guess.  But everyone's tastes are different and that's what makes the world go 'round.  



Rose Pink said:


> I heard a news report on NPR this morning that Texas has its first In-N-Out.  The line was two miles long and one woman was reported to be in tears as she ate her burger.


----------



## John Cummings

JanT said:


> Ok, now that's just CRAZY!!!  Crying as she ate her burger?  I sure as heck hope it was the onions because In and Out isn't so great anyone should cry about them.  Don't get me wrong, they're good burgers but crying???
> 
> I like I&O well enough but I'm sure as heck not going out of my way to get one.  Their fries are so so.  Not my style, I guess.  But everyone's tastes are different and that's what makes the world go 'round.



I agree that is a way over the top. I like In-N-Out but they are still just a fast food place. We have patronized In-N-Outs all over California both North and South for over 20 years but I wouldn't go out of my way for them. We just ate at one in Santa Maria a week ago. We prefer Portillo's by far for both their burgers and fries. Though there are only 2 Portillos in California ( rest are in Illinois and 1 in Indiana ) we pass close by the one in Moreno Valley quite frequently.


----------



## kpitch

Jerry and Fern also introduced us to In-and-Out Burgers and we make a point to get our fix everytime we visit Las Vegas as there are none to be found in Michigan.  Wish they would move to the Midwest.  I like their special sauce on the burgers.

Thanks Fern,

Kathy


----------



## Rose Pink

JanT said:


> Ok, now that's just CRAZY!!!  Crying as she ate her burger?  I sure as heck hope it was the onions because In and Out isn't so great anyone should cry about them.  Don't get me wrong, they're good burgers but crying???


 


John Cummings said:


> I agree that is a way over the top.


Maybe she was a homesick transplanted Californian and got emotional because she had a taste of home. May not have been the burger, just the things it represents.


----------



## MON2REY

We generally stop at an In-n-Out in Stockton whenever we visit our son in Sacramento.  This past Saturday when we stopped we noticed how thin the meat on the burger was (maybe 3/16 at most).  I can't believe I haven't noticed this in the past so they must be cutting back on the beef.


----------



## Dori

Well, we did eat at In-N-Out, and tried the Animal burger. I wish I hadn't ordered well-done fries, as they were a little too crispy. We had a good lunch.

Dori


----------



## MULTIZ321

*Reviving a 2011 Thread - America's 10 Favorite Fast-Food Burgers*

America's 10 Favorite Fast-Food Burgers - by Brian Sozzi/ thestreet.com

NEW YORK ( TheStreet) -- While Memorial Day weekend is a traditional time for Americans to grill their own hamburgers and hot dogs, our collective appetite for fast-food burgers just continues to grow.

According to research firm NPD Group, Americans consumed a record nine billion burgers outside the home in 2014. 

That hunger has led to winning results at firms such as Shake Shack (SHAK), whose shares are up a whopping 345% from its initial public offering price earlier this year, but much less so at stalwarts such as McDonald's (MCD - Get Report), whose declining sales have led to a moribund share price over the last few years.

In honor of National Burger Month (yes, it's real), crowdsourcing ranking site Ranker.com determined "The Best Fast Food Burgers" in the country. Ranker's poll asked voters to pick their favorite from among 46 different burgers, with about 42,000 votes piling in to determine who was the king of the beef..."






In-and-Out Burger Fans will be happy.


----------



## Lydlady

Mmm, love In-And-Out... I should plan on having one soon. It's been at least a few weeks since my last one. 

Oops, just noticed this is an old thread.


----------



## VacationForever

MON2REY said:


> We generally stop at an In-n-Out in Stockton whenever we visit our son in Sacramento.  This past Saturday when we stopped we noticed how thin the meat on the burger was (maybe 3/16 at most).  I can't believe I haven't noticed this in the past so they must be cutting back on the beef.



That is why the single patty burger is so cheap.  You need to order double (2x2) or triple (3x3).  I love their fries.


----------



## bogey21

sptung said:


> That is why the single patty burger is so cheap.  You need to order double (2x2) or triple (3x3).  I love their fries.



Agree.  I always order double meat and yes, the fries are great.  Another I find outstanding is a 1/3 lb burger at my local Braum's.

George


----------



## tante

bogey21 said:


> Agree.  I always order double meat and yes, the fries are great.  Another I find outstanding is a 1/3 lb burger at my local Braum's.
> 
> George



Wow i haven't had Braums in about 20 years. Totally forgot about that place.


----------



## MuranoJo

Best one close to home around here is Freddy's Steak Burger.  These are truly great burgers.  Be still, my quivering thighs.


----------



## Karen G

MULTIZ321 said:


>


I'm so hungry for that right now!


----------



## humor_monger

*Burgerville*

We tried it today on the way thru. It did not meet In N' Out standards! I discovered I don't like mustard on my burger. I DID like my shake - a lot.


----------



## VacationForever

Since I read this thread I had gone to in n out twice and ordered protein style - I did not know protein style was available at in n out until I read it here.   I also ordered fries well done both times.  The fries are great either way - regular - taste very fresh, or well done - very crunchy.  Prior to this thread, the last time I had one was 2 years ago.  I am generally not a fast food person.  I am glad I am reminded of in n out.


----------



## Fern Modena

You can get a "protein style" burger anywhere that serves lettuce with their burgers. My sister often gets one that way at Red Robin. I, on the other hand, get mine "upside down," that is, with the top bun half on the bottom and the bottom half on the top.  Why?? Cause I don't eat the half which is on the top half of the burger, so I want the best half on the bottom!

Fern


----------



## Ken555

Fern Modena said:


> You can get a "protein style" burger anywhere that serves lettuce with their burgers. My sister often gets one that way at Red Robin. I, on the other hand, get mine "upside down," that is, with the top bun half on the bottom and the bottom half on the top.  Why?? Cause I don't eat the half which is on the top half of the burger, so I want the best half on the bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> Fern




Is it too difficult to just turn it upside down? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## John Cummings

JanT said:


> Ok, now that's just CRAZY!!!  Crying as she ate her burger?  I sure as heck hope it was the onions because In and Out isn't so great anyone should cry about them.  Don't get me wrong, they're good burgers but crying???
> 
> I like I&O well enough but I'm sure as heck not going out of my way to get one.  Their fries are so so.  Not my style, I guess.  But everyone's tastes are different and that's what makes the world go 'round.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree 100%. I have eaten at many In-N-Outs for over 25 years. They are good as far as a fast food joint is but they are still just fast food. I have eaten at many restaurants that have much better burgers and fries.


----------



## Fern Modena

Not "too difficult," but too messy! You see, I only eat half the bun, so if I turned it upside down, the top (open part) would be the dressing, and it would be sloppy. Besides, as I mentioned, the usual top is softer than the bottom, and sometimes is seeded, etc., so I'd like to retain that. Getting a burger "upside down" does that.
 (I *do* use a piece of the other half of the burger to hold the meat patty on, mving it away from me as I eat the sandwich)

Fern



Ken555 said:


> Is it too difficult to just turn it upside down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

Fern Modena said:


> Not "too difficult," but too messy! You see, I only eat half the bun, so if I turned it upside down, the top (open part) would be the dressing, and it would be sloppy. Besides, as I mentioned, the usual top is softer than the bottom, and sometimes is seeded, etc., so I'd like to retain that. Getting a burger "upside down" does that.
> (I *do* use a piece of the other half of the burger to hold the meat patty on, mving it away from me as I eat the sandwich)
> 
> Fern




Thanks for the details!  :hysterical:

Next time I go to In and Out (rare, but I'm now coincidentally considering it for sometime soon...) I'll ask for it upside down as well. I like the taste right-side up but haven't tried upside-down...perhaps it tastes better, too! (Then again, I order it with just fried mustard and onions without the "special sauce" - with ketchup (that I don't order) it's 80 calories for just the sauce... see http://www.in-n-out.com/pdf/nutrition_2010.pdf).


----------

